# Copthorne Golf Club. ;0)



## Eejit (Jul 2, 2009)

Me and the Missus had the pleasure of playing at Copthorne (close to Gatwick Airport) on Tuesday, teed off at 4.15 pm and Â£25 each to play on a lovely evening, this has got to be the most friendly Golf Club we have ever played from meeting the Pro called Joe and his Assistant and they couldnt do enough for us even introducing my Wife Annette to the Lady Captain and players.

The course was in fantastic condition and one of my top 5 courses i have played, neat narrow Fairways lined with every species of tree (i found most of them ;0)) with little streams everywhere running in all directions, the greens were as good as any i have played, the par 4, 5th hole is great and the par 4, 9th SI 1 that i managed to Birdie is also challenging, i think i could choose 18 favourite holes, but leave that to anyone that plays the course. 

Its not often you recieve such a warm welcome to a Members Club (open to Visitors) like this so i thought i would give them a mention, thanks once again to Joe and the team. ;0)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2009)

Glad you took up my recommendation Derm....

 Copthorne is a really nice course, play there as often as I can but being about 50 miles away from me it's not as often as I'd like. 

Course is usually in very good condition. When I organised quite a big society we used to hold our Spring meeting there every year and were always made to feel very welcome. Did you eat there? The food is first class mate. Again, highly recommended.

As you found out, it's very close to the M23 and easy to find off J10 (I think it is!) so access is very good from most parts of the S.E. Some very good holes on the course, particularly the ones you mention. The 16th is a right bugger though. Very, very tough par 4 (one of the toughest I've ever played to be honest).

Joe in the pro shop is always very friendly, and offers a very good deal on green fees. I will be going back to play soon, but have a lot of golf coming up over the next few weeks.

Rob


----------



## JustOne (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice course, I'd give it a vote. Not recommended on a windy Autumn day though, and it can get a bit soft. One of my school mates was (and might still be) the head green keeper I believe. I remember the 'old course' from the pre-1976 era - they were the days. The greens are excellent on a good day, right up there with the best. If you hit it online it stays online. I agree 16th is a total bugger, 460+yard par 4 around at LEAST 15 corners!!  hehe


----------

